
Runners using social media to cheat in marathons - pencilpup223
https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-weird-world-of-social-media-marathon-cheating/
======
davidkuhta
I feel like Marathon Cheating would make a great segment on LastWeekTonight's
"How Is This Still A Thing?"

I was flabbergasted to read about "Patty" who got caught cheating at a
Disneyland 5K. Have to agree with the sentiment that:

> “It was just odd,” Murphy says. “I understand the motivation of people who
> are trying to qualify to run Boston, or be part of it. You can see the
> benefit even if you don’t agree with it.” But when it comes to less
> prestigious races like cartoon character-themed 5Ks, “this is the stuff
> that’s beyond me.”

